# Annoyed with parrot breeder...wwyd?



## Nudibranch (5 October 2015)

I had two young quaker parrots I handreared myself. Sadly one died under anaesthetic last week (it had a prolapse and vet wanted to investigate). Anyway the survivor urgently needed a new companion; I hate lone birds, its cruel. They're not that easy to find and I wanted another tame one. Fortunately a local breeder/shop with a very good reputation had some. You pay a huge premium for handreared - in this case 3 times the price of a parent raised bird. When we went to view, the birds weren't overly tame and they admitted they hadn't handled them for "a few weeks". I did bring one home and it's going to need some serious retraining. Basically wild. I probably should have walked away but mine needed a friend. Now I am thinking it was a bit dishonest of the breeder to sell them as handreared as that comes with an assumption they are well used to people. Technically it was, but was then left to revert. I feel like emailing out of principle - I doubt they'll say, oh, here's a partial refund, but for a well known breeder I think they need to be made aware. Or is it just a waste of time?


----------



## SusieT (5 October 2015)

I'd always email out of principle but did you not handle the bird before you bought it?


----------



## adamntitch (5 October 2015)

I have seen loads for sale hand reared and parent and prices to me where cheaper than other years


----------



## Dry Rot (5 October 2015)

I know nothing about parrots but I do know a little about birds with a similar shaped beak! When buying livestock, I've always accepted I've bought what I've paid for. In other words, caveat emptor, unless there has been some sort of warranty. No, I don't think hand reared necessarily means well socialised though many might not agree, especially to different environments and different people. I was hand reared but I don't love everyone!


----------



## Nudibranch (6 October 2015)

A handreared bird is always easy to handle and completely different to a parent reared bird. Ive had various birds for 30 years so have handled a fair few. At very least it should not be terrified of all approach. I just think for their reputation its a poor show. For example, imagine buying a horse which is said to be a schoolmaster, then finding out it was lightly backed a year ago and then left in a field. That's the nearest equivalent I can think of. Certain terms imply certain things!


----------



## adamntitch (7 October 2015)

Just seen the reply sorry my reply was not helpful had to be rushed off to help on yard can you pm me shop name please ok if you don't want to but to me a hand reared as you say should no shy from people should step up and also accept a tickle under chin or on top of head and should be used to most house hold noise 
can you also pm what morph and price you payed sorry if it sounds nosey x


----------



## Amymay (8 October 2015)

But you knew what you were buying.


----------

